# επροηγείτο, προηγείτο ή προηγούνταν;



## cypriot (Mar 20, 2011)

Ποιο προτιμάτε να χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς στο γ' ενικού;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

Προηγείτο συνήθως, προηγούνταν σπανίως.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Προς το παρόν, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, που έχει ξανασυζητηθεί αυτό το κάπως ακανθώδες θέμα.

Edit: Πάντως, οι κυρίες προηγούνται. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2011)

Βέβαια, κάθε ρήμα αυτής της άγαρμπης κατηγορίας είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση. 

Από το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα που βάζεις, εγώ, με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο, θα διάλεγα ή προηγείτο ή προηγούνταν (αν και θεωρητικά είναι σωστό το προηγούταν). Θα προσπαθούσα όμως να αποφύγω το ρήμα, ιδίως αν έπρεπε να το συντάξω με γενική. 

Βαθιά μέσα μου, πιστεύω ότι το σωστό, ιδίως σε λαϊκή χρήση, π.χ. "ο Σισέ αντίκρισε την κόκκινη κάρτα στο 65ο λεπτό, ενώ η ομάδα του...." είναι, ή θα είναι σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο, το "προηγιόταν". Ώσμωση δεν έχουμε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Προηγούνταν, χωρίς πιστόλι στον κρόταφο. Αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ πολλά χρόνια, δεν με ενοχλεί.


----------

